# Visualización dinámica en VHDL



## JORGE BERNAL (Feb 10, 2007)

TENGO QUE DISEÑAR UN SISTEMA PPARA MEDIR Y VISUALIZAR LA INTENSIDAD LUMINICA DE UN ENTORNO CERRADO, UTILIZANDO 28C64, LM324, ADC0804, FOTOCELDAS, FOTOTRANSISTORES, GAL22V10, DISPLAYS, MATRIZ DE LEDs, PERO NO SE COMO DISEÑAR EL CODIGO EN VHDL PARA LA VISUALIZACION DINAMICA.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hola, primero que todo no debes postear em mayusculas, segundo.. el codigo es lo unico que te  hace falta? Cloca mas datos y hablamos luego.


----------



## chuko (Feb 19, 2007)

Lo que hace falta por supuesto es una señal de reloj que sincronice todos estos procesos.

process(clk)
begin
 if clk'event and clk=1
  --procesar acá lo que quieras
 end if;
end process;


----------



## JORGE BERNAL (Feb 21, 2007)

bueno muchas gracias, hasta ahora estoy empezando a consultar el foro, disculpas, he montado la fotocelda con divisor de voltaje, para que me entregue con maxima iluminacion 5v y con 0v un cero, de tal manera que con la intensidad el conversor me emita un binario con el cual voy a direccionar la memoria, sin embargo, tengo entendido que debo programar la memoria para que me indique el porcentaje de luminosidad de acuerdo al direccionamiento que me da el conversor, ya monté dos display con 7447, solo me falta el diseño de la tabla para programar la memoria, ademas la visualizacion dinamica es para ver lo mismo que tengo en la memoria pero con la matriz de leds de 7x5, para que no consuma tanta corriente y ademas porque es uno delos requriminetos. gracias. sin embargo no se en codigo vhdl por donde comenzar para esta visualizacion.


----------

